
big or small, market leader or niche player? - extantproject
http://thingamy.typepad.com/sigs_blog/2006/08/big_or_small_ma.html
======
extantproject
What do you all think?

(Especially about: "...it all hinges on the perception that the ultimate
control and efficiency requires resources to be employed or owned. Skip that
self-imposed limit...")

